
Evgeny Morozov on the exaggerated fears over digital warfare - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/us/cyber-scare-evgeny-morozov
======
pizza
(2009)

Worth noting that since then, there have been some pretty high profile attacks
on industrial control systems (Stuxnet, BlackEnergy, to list the big ones)

